# 2009 Projects



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

The shop is a year old now.:thumbsup: Thought I'd share a few pictures of some moldings we've made and some installations from this year.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=13930&id=100000100970341&l=51d343b6cd


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jason,
Good pics. Shop looks great. Looks like you guys are turning out some nice work in there. What kind of machine are you using to cut the curvy shapes on your moldings with? It looks like you have a lot of good equipment in there.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks Mike,

I have a 5 hp, 15" Powermatic Molder/Planer and a 3 hp Powermatic Shaper.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks like a great shop Jason. 

In the pic of your planer you have some sort of angle jig in there. What is this used for and how do you use it?

Scott


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Scott,

That is a sled for the 2" x 6" solid crown. If I ran it flat I would need a cutting depth of about 1 1/2". That exceeds the cutting depth of 3/4" on this machine so I had the knifes made to run the material on a tilt and that kept everything at the 3/4" max. Leo threw me that tip when I was trying to figure out what machine to buy.


----------



## Indywood (Dec 16, 2009)

*Nice Shop*

Wow, I like your shop. LOTS of room. I still have a garage shop and most of my space is taken up with stacks of lumber. It looks like you do quality work. I make molding with a Woodmaster. Do you have any tips on preping your stock. Any time saving tips would be great. My prodedure now is: I use my jointer to ensure one edge is straight (taking out bows) then I run it through my gang rip saw to size it. This process makes good molding but is time consuming. Any tips would be appreciated.

Roger


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

Roger,

A lot of the trim I run is for exterior use and I don't worry too much about slight bends in the wood because they get worked out when it gets installed. I just run it through the table saw and keep a set of feather boards on it so it's a nice and clean cut. It's cut a little wider than I need for this part of the process. At the end of the out feed table I have a 3 hp, 15" spiral head planner. I send the material through on edge for final sizing.

If I have any material that's bowed badly, I'll use the TS-55 rail saw to straighten it out on one side, then the table saw.


----------



## Indywood (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you for the information. I will do some research on the TS-55 rail saw. That sounds like that might be the tool I need to speed up my process.

Roger Bonesteel
Bonesteel Portable Sawmill & Molding 
www.bonesteelmillandmolding.com


----------

